# Bow Sight ???



## huntandfishguy63 (Jun 3, 2011)

This year I'm shooting my first new bow in 19 years. I bought the Mission ballistic , it shoots great, and I am happy with my purchase. But now I'm thinking about upgrading my sight. It came with a Top Point sight. What do you guys think of the Trophy Ridge React sight. I'm open to other suggestions, but I wanted to have a basic idea of what I wanted before I talk to the guys at Triple Edge Archery.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

I went single pin this year .. The react is a good one also check out HHA


----------



## Quackersmacker7 (Mar 21, 2012)

X2 on HHA


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

X3 on the HHA single pin. Shooting a 6 year old Mathews, this was the single best upgrade I did. Sight picture is so much better and there's no guessing on the pin or getting mixed up. Rangefinder says 37 yards, dial to 37 and loose an arrow.


----------

